# Fog light grille theft



## Jemma (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi girls, was wondering if anyone could help me, both my fog light grilles were stolen last night and would like to get some new ones anyone know any good websites? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jemma, Welcome to the TTF.
Ebay & probably buy yours back.  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Vehicle-Parts ... c&LH_BIN=1
Hoggy.


----------



## Jemma (Nov 13, 2014)

Ha x I looked on there only one set for the tt and they were not the same


----------

